
USCIS Will Remove “Nation of Immigrants” from Mission Statement - analyst74
https://theintercept.com/2018/02/22/u-s-citizenship-and-immigration-services-will-remove-nation-of-immigrants-from-mission-statement/
======
eatbitseveryday
I wish that we, the people of the USA, had a voice in how our government
thinks it should represent itself. The fact that the word 'customers' is
removed is just a distraction from having removed "nation of immigrants". This
country is becoming less of an immigrant nation.

What are the implications of this besides a change in words? Does the
department now get to make claims about not having to assume certain
responsibilities because of the altered mission statement?

~~~
jimmies
I can tell that USCIS has not been doing well lately. Look at how far behind
they are in terms of issuing Employment authorization cards. You can look far
back in the thread and see how fast it was in previous years. Now it's full of
complaints.

[https://www.immihelp.com/experience/view-2-6-ead_work_permit...](https://www.immihelp.com/experience/view-2-6-ead_work_permit.html)

------
loggedinmyphone
Isn't this a meaningless statement to begin with? Every nation is a nation of
immigrants if you go back far enough.

~~~
0xcafecafe
Not really. Unlike other nations, the idea of modern american nation was born
from the hard work of european "immigrant" pioneers going back only a few
centuries and that of other immigrants thereafter. This just seems more like
closing the door behind me.

~~~
loggedinmyphone
This is what happens with all nations. Germany for example, being settled by
the Volkswanderung (migration) in the 8th Century, which displaced the
previous inhabitants. Every nation starts as a nation of immigrants and then
stops being so once it has an established population.

